# Playground equipment at Town Park...



## JBI (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't know where to find the answers to this one, OPINIONS PLEASE!

Our local governement has contracted to install a large 'playsystem' at one of our municipal parks. Most of the equipment is anchored to the ground by a series of concrete piers. The manufacturers specs indicate a minimum depth, but make no reference at all to frost depth or local conditions. Their specified depth is less than our locally determined frost depth. They do reference a CPSC manual - 'Handbook for Public Playground Safety', which we don't have.      I will be looking for it on-line, but in the meantime...

Am I overthinking this or should I be concerned?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Playground equipment at Town Park...

It's a "U" occupancy.  Structural stability is required.  But, since there aren't any specific rules in Chapter 16 about what to do for playground equipment the CPSC material may be sufficient.  Remember too that much of the Chapter 16 stuff has to do with making sure that frost heave doesn't cause differential movement in structural members - because then hoistways aren't aligned, doors get jambed and the floor isn't level.  Does any of that matter to a swing set?



JD, I'd just make sure that it can't fall down.


----------



## JBI (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Playground equipment at Town Park...

Gene - Thanks. It does have level areas that are elevated (floors?), ramps, ladders, a (very short) climbing wall. I have just started reading the CPSC manual... it is free to download BTW, mostly it seems to cover everything above the surface though. No sharp edges, entrapment issues, etc. A lot of the ASTM references are the same and 'surfacing' issues as well - the actual playground surface material used. Don't see anything on frost depth yet (or Ornamental grasses either     )

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/pubs/325.pdf  (in case anyone is interested)


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Playground equipment at Town Park...

In southern Nevada, we have deliberately stayed away from permitting or inspecting playground equipment, precisely for the reason that no clear code requirements (for codes we've adopted) exists.  It would open up a can of worms for liability, in the opinion of the cities/county.

I've often joked (facetiously) that if some homeowner builds a gazebo/lattice covering, etc. without permit and gets caught, all they need to do is hang a few swings from it or attach a slide, and call it playground equipment and it's legal!  Go figure...


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Playground equipment at Town Park...

I'd have them anchor it to below frost depth or otherwise detail the foundation so that it doesn't end up on top of the ground in a few years like the fence posts on the side of the tennis court.

(and not plant any ornamental grasses nearby   :lol:   )


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Playground equipment at Town Park...

Do you think "large playsystem" can meet the 3 exceptions in 1805.2.1. My advise do not permit it just review the final installation is in compliance with the CPSC manual in order to release final payment to the contractor. When you control the pusre strings you will get compliance :lol:

1805.2.1 Frost protection.

Except where otherwise protected from frost, foundation walls, piers and other permanent supports of buildings and structures shall be protected by one or more of the following methods:

1.	Extending below the frost line of the locality;

2.	Constructing in accordance with ASCE 32; or

3.	Erecting on solid rock.

Exception: Free-standing buildings meeting all of the following conditions shall not be required to be protected:

1.	Classified in Occupancy Category I, in accordance with Section1604.5;

2.	Area of 600 square feet (56 m2) or less for light-frame construction or 400 square feet (37 m2) or less for other than light-frame construction; and

3.	Eave height of 10 feet (3048 mm) or less.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Playground equipment at Town Park...

If it can be used by more than 50 people then it's Occupancy A-5 (amusement park structure).

Otherwise it's group B -- unless there are children learning to climb, swing, or slide.

In that case it is group E.

Regardless it requires separation from nearby F-1 uses (i.e. grill on a post) with appropriate fire barriers.


----------



## JBI (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Playground equipment at Town Park...

brudgers - I didn't know, you actually have a sense of humor...


----------



## InspMO (Nov 21, 2009)

Re: Playground equipment at Town Park...

It is not covered by building code. There are only standards for playground equipment. I have attended the certification course for this.

http://www.nrpa.org/Content.aspx?id=413

I have all the standards for this tell me which sections you need and I will send them to you.


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Playground equipment at Town Park...



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> brudgers - I didn't know, you actually have a sense of humor...


 :shock:


----------



## JBI (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: Playground equipment at Town Park...

InspMO - Thanks, the CPSC standards are all available on-line. The NRPA Cert looks interesting, but not sure I want to take the time (or $$$) to obtain it.

I have already gone through the 'Handbook for Public Playground Safety', but will need to look at others - apparently frost heave (or the potential for it) is not a 'safety' issue for the CPSC.

The site is elevated with good draining fill material, so I'm not sure it will be a problem. Only time will tell...  :roll:


----------

